# DOTM Winter Poll #2



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*PLEASE ONLY VOTE ONCE!!! THERE ARE MULTIPLE POLLS!!!*

Poll #1: 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12288-dotm-winter-poll-1-a.html

Photo #11: "Sophie & Bambi" Submitted by swolek










Photo #12: "Woof" Submitted by Little Brown Jug










Photo #13: "Darla" Submitted by werecatrising










Photo #14: "Titan" Submitted by Tobi










Photo #15: "Hannah" Submitted by Spaz










Photo #16: "Gunner" Submitted by Sprocket










Photo #17: "Levis" Submitted by bernadettelevis










Photo #18: "Bekka" Submitted by eternalstudent










Photo #19: "The Chase" Submitted by DaneMama


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

This was waaayyyyy too difficult... not fair to only vote once!! There are 5 I would love to see as our calendar pic lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tobi, i wanted to vote for titan....but bekka has those same pathetic eyes that malia has.....and i just couldn't resist.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

This one was almost impossible to choose a favorite......it will be torture if there is a PUPPY category!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm kinda wishing I DIDNT vote for Titan coz he's gonna kill it haha I could've helped secure a runner up spot for one of my other faves!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So you know I'm a little slow can we vote for each poll or only once for both?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a few more days for the polls...get your votes in!!!

Please only vote once...do NOT vote on both polls!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Voted for Titan. That's what my Tuffy does, -30 we get home from a walk and he'll roll in the snow.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Dang Tobi, Titan snookered me, I don't know how that could have happened. LOL So many gorgeous photos....and how the heck did I miss those well dressed Danes running in the snow?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes!!! I'm way behind...stay tuned for the results!


----------

